# Bump on Angelfish, please help!



## realaeon (May 28, 2009)

Hi, I'm new to the forum. I have a 10 gallon freshwater tank with:

- Two black angelfish
- One gold angelfish
- Two female betta
- Two neon tetra

Details of tank:
They have all been together for more than 2 months already. The angelfish have been there for 3 moths. I have no live plants in the aquarium, just fake. The temperature is is 81 F. Filter brand is Aqueon 10. The tank does receive natural sunlight for 6 hours daily. I change 10-15% of the water every week, all levels are normal. Fishies are fed two times a day.

Issue:
One of my black angelfish has developed a strange bump on one of its fins. I check my fish every day, this bump appeared from one day to another and it has grown a bit. I will post you 2 of the best pictures I could take. The angelfish doesn't seem to be bothered by this, it stills goes crazy when he sees me, begs for food all the time...looks healthy. But I can't figure out what this is. I'm pretty sure it is not ich...if I look closely sometimes it looks like flesh.

Please, I would really appreaciate some help with this. These black angelfish are the best fish of the aquarium and the only ones that recognize me when I feed them (they hide if somebody else tries to feed them). Please take a look at the pictures and do ask me for more information is needed.

THANK YOU VERY MUCH!

Regards,
Federico


----------



## whitedevil (Apr 24, 2009)

you need to up the size of the tank, that many fish and those kinds of fish need ALOT more room to spread out and swim, disease will be less as it wont be as populated as the 10g is.


Im not sure what the bump is but it looks like it was bit and healing.


----------



## realaeon (May 28, 2009)

Thank you for your response. They told me at the pet store that the amoun of fish was ok...but then, Petco is not expert with fish. I will consider getting either a bigger tank or another 10g tank and separate them.

As far as the bump, never thought of the posibility of a bite, but I hope it is something that can heal. As I said before, this angelfish looks healthy...begs for food all the time.

Thanks again.


----------



## Herky (Apr 23, 2009)

Yeah, you need a bigger tank for angels, I started out with 3 in a 10 gallon and they outgrew it in a few weeks. I've got 6 in a 29 gallon and its been 3 1/2 months since getting them and they are still growing...might even need to go bigger soon. As for the lump, it looks like it got attacked, I had a molly have a similar lump like that on her mouth and was worried it was ich but it soon healed and she's doing fine now.


----------

